# How to re-use/upcycle empty Nuun containers?



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I love Nuun tabs and normally use 1-2 every day of riding and normally just recycle the old containers. 

I'm looking for a creative way to re-use the containers if possible. I've normally just used them as travel vitamin containers.

Got any ideas?


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I store rolls of quarters, or cable swages in them.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Take a Bic lighter and fill them with the gas laying on the ground. Light it.......................... See what's the furthest you can make it fly. Post it here. We'll have a contest.

Idea 2
Mini bowling. Have you ever been in one of those meetings where it's so boring you could puke?? Have your buddy at the other end of the table set up 10 tubes. Take your mouse and slide it hard down the table to knock them down.

Idea 3 
Put one on each big toe and walk around your tile floor. With a stopwatch or app, see how long it takes your wife to slap you for making too much noise. Post your times here for prizes to be named later.


----------



## kgil (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you. Luv those tablets. I've been using the empty containers to put in a scoop of energy drink and a Nuun tablet for really long rides. I'll take about 3 tubes in my pack which keeps me good for hours.


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

I store rechargeable 18650's in em.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

kgil said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Luv those tablets. I've been using the empty containers to put in a scoop of energy drink and a Nuun tablet for really long rides. I'll take about 3 tubes in my pack which keeps me good for hours.


Pretty good idea that one. I think I will start using it myself :thumbsup:


----------

